# Post whore's of DWT



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

The biggest active post whore's here guy's in order.

moore9484 posts



cazna4185 posts



gazman3832 posts


A round of applause for this guy's for sharing a wealth of information and ridicule in good humor.

Peace brothers


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers Mudstar. One must maintain a sense of humour in all conditions. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers Mudstar, Peace to you as well.

I think Gaz will catch me before the years out on the post tally and Moore might get a blow up surprise for his 10,000 post.

I did a Job a few years back for an elderly couple, I didn't realise she only had a few months left and he was quite bad dementure, But honestly I think I came away with the best lesson of my life, They were hysterical, What a crack up they were, First day I was in a bit of shock, Second day I started to figure them out and the remaining few days what a hoot, Giggling like kids, Eye watering laughing, Full of funny storys, And they both said, Lad, if you cant have a laugh then...................... 

Sometimes I forget, Sometimes I remember but they had something they really did.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Moore might get a blow up surprise for his 10,000 post.
> 
> .


IF I were up to It I could hit that 10,000 tonight! Just talking about truck ass general contractors and painters! :whistling2: 

And boobs! :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> IF I were up to It I could hit that 10,000 tonight! Just talking about truck ass general contractors and painters! :whistling2:
> 
> And boobs! :thumbsup:


That's only two topics.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> That's only two topics.



Now that I think about It :blink: It's really just one!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Moore might get a blow up surprise for his 10,000 post.
> 
> .



https://muttonbone.com/ :whistling2:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

moore said:


> https://muttonbone.com/ :whistling2:


. . .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> . . .


What? Should I go for the higher end model??


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

moore said:


> What? Should I go for the higher end model??


I know a place you can get a realistic version it's called a farm.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.........:vs_rightHere:.........


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You done it, Well done, 10000 looks good, Be a shame to change now, I wondered if it would click 10000 or not.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> You done it, Well done, 10000 looks good, Be a shame to change now, I wondered if it would click 10000 or not.


.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......:d


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You randy sod. Save one up. Relief is neigh.


----------

